# Spike In Us Poison Calls



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

​http://www.news24.com/Technology/News/Spike-in-US-poison-calls-over-e-cigarettes-20140403


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

I have seen alot of these articles the last few days... very upsetting to me

But heres a fun question - why are people leaving E-liquid where children can get hold of it and not explaining the dangers to them - and did those same children go and eat their parents cigarettes because that would be deadly too I rate (I know we used to eat tobacco from ciggies at school to make ourselves sick so we didnt have to attend certain classes)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

That's NOT good - irresponsible parents!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have seen alot of these articles the last few days... very upsetting to me



Yip it's important to keep juices away from kids just as you need to keep the medicine cabinet locked and the cleaning stuff and the alcohol and all the other poisons ion the house.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

wow

i never leave my juice in reach of my kids

i think the parents are to blame here for being negligent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

johan said:


> That's NOT good - irresponsible parents!


Absolutely!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

johan said:


> That's NOT good - irresponsible parents!



Exactly... the only issue over other poisons is the juice with pictures of nice fruit, puddings and sweets on them.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it's important to keep juices away from kids just as you need to keep the medicine cabinet locked and the cleaning stuff and the alcohol and all the other poisons ion the house.



What about these aswell! Do these same parents leave this yummy flavored Vodka around for their kids to drink - no because why it is dangerous!!! So really! All it is is parents being just plain irresponsible and careless! We have a ton of E-liquid in our house and a whole lot of Nicotine base - Warrens daughter is 2... she has not died or been poisoned by either - why... because we are not complete utter idiots and where it is she cant get to! We even move our tasting gear away when she is here so she cant get to it - you have to be super cautious with kids just as you would with anything else - are detergents being banned because they dangerous...no because its the parents responsibility to ensure it is kept out of reach of children. Maybe we need to start putting Keep out of reach of children in Big bold letters on all E-liquids to stop the human stupidity factor from ruining vaping for everyone.


Ok thats my rant 

Heres some pictures of lovely fruit and candy flavoured vodka... enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Regarding those irresponsible parents:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

Bloody well said @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Bloody well said @Stroodlepuff
> View attachment 3000



Thank you


----------



## Allan (4/4/14)

All mine have childproof lids and I know that after a few JWBL's I have a tough time opening them!

My kid keeps stealing my liquid to Vape it!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/4/14)

My liquids are on display in my bedroom, my children and my friends children know thy are not allowed in there and they are definitely not allowed near my liquids. 

I agree, it's the parents responsibility to assure there children are save in there own environment. Know what thy can drink and not or even touch or not.

It is still so sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

